# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  Does anyone here use a WISP (Wireless ISP)?

## FunkBuddha

If so, how is it? If you don't mind sharing, who is your provider? What kind of bandwidth do/can you get? How much does it cost? Roughly where are you?

----------


## flailer

No. But I heard (years ago) that clearwire was good, & fast. (but i thought it was over priced at the time so didnt try it. 

Flash forward to today: I am considering satellite-provider-internet for my rolling-home-on-wheels as I will sometimes get really really remote. 

(now i'll be watching for better responses than mine)

----------


## TheCount

If you do satellite, make sure you do bidirectional satellite, because many satellite providers use a dialup line for upstream and then the sat for downstream.  Not convenient if you're remote.


OP:  Satellite can be fast if you don't care about latency.  I've used satellite, and I used cellular for a while to provide my connectivity, but I've never used any of the 'fancier' wireless types of ISP.  Both sat and cell made me wish I had a hard line, but they got the job done.  No gaming, though, the latency is awful.

----------


## mrsat_98

Dude, there are no dialup return satellite providers left as the technology was abandoned years ago and the flurry of reattempts failed miserably.

----------

